# Laguna engine bay



## james mcginn (Aug 21, 2016)

Cleaned with Gunk brush on degreaser.
What is the best way to clean alloy pipes and brackets without removing them.
Also, what should I use to given the engine a nice shine.
Thanks.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try using wire wool with Meguire's NTX metal polish for those brackets and as for the engine bay, try Aerospace 303 protectant or Auto Finesse dressle :thumb:


----------



## james mcginn (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info Soul Boy. Will give it a try. &#55357;&#56397;


----------

